# Any Bebop Deluxe fans here?



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Always loved the band. Many people who like classic rock never heard of them which is surprising


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Bill Nelson is a major talent and a superb guitarist - I can't say I'm a massive fan but Modern Music is an indispensable album as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked Be-Bop Deluxe mainly in retrospect as they were on the verge of splitting when I started listening to them (ditto The Sensational Alex Harvey Band). 

The mid-70s struck me as being something of a strange era for music in the UK - post-glam but pre-punk, great bands like King Crimson, Mott the Hoople and Roxy Music suddenly becoming history, and the singles chart seemingly clogged up by Abba, disco and MOR. There were relatively few bright spots for me in 1975-76 but Be-Bop Deluxe were certainly a breath of fresh air in what was a fallow couple of years compared to what went before and what was to come later. 

Also, Bill Nelson dissolved the group while they were still at their peak and thankfully he has never been tempted to risk besmirching their legacy by reforming them.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Count me as one who used to be a pretty big fan, but find myself lukewarm now, even though I am a big fan of many other bands from that era.

I enjoy their entire art-rock, 50's sci-fi, aesthetic, but overall, many of their songs fall a bit short, for me. 

I still own pretty much all of their CD's, but anytime I play one, I don't last too long. 

I guess, they're just too song oriented for me. In other words, not progressive enough.

The worst thing, is how Bill Nelson was so completely screwed by the record company, and received no royalties. There are plenty of YT vids and interviews explaining the sorted situation.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I liked them quite a bit for a stage bit my enthusiasm for their music has waned a bit over the years as when I go back and revisit it I find much of it's not stood the test if time too well. Maid in Heaven has though. That song is a classic.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Malx said:


> Bill Nelson is a major talent and a superb guitarist - I can't say I'm a massive fan but Modern Music is an indispensable album as far as I'm concerned.


Totally agree. Nelson was a fantastic guitarist


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

golfer72 said:


> Totally agree. Nelson was a fantastic guitarist


Evidence....the magnificent performance of Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape from Live in the Air Age....which also features a wonderful keyboard solo....when this lot were good they were very good!

First album (Axe Victim) appears largely forgotten.....features the great Jets at Dawn......a song that automatically brings a nostalgia for the early teen version of me!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, I recall liking Ships in the Night...one of the more interesting songs in the chart at the time, but I never pursued them any further.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I'm a fan of the album *Sunburst Finish*, but never warmed up to any of Nelson's other releases, not even the bonus tracks on SF.


----------



## partisan (Oct 18, 2021)

Nearly a decade ago, I went through an extended Bill Nelson phase. Be Bop Deluxe was less a part of that than was Red Noise and his solo stuff though I later came around to Be Bop Deluxe and eventually fell out. Now, his solo catalog is all I revisit. The Cocteau Records from the eighties has some great ambient work and, of course, _Quit Dreaming and Get on the Beam_ and _The Love That Whirls_ are new wave & synth pop classic


----------

